# Nỗi khổ khi mắc phải bệnh eczema lúc mang thai



## HoangQuanNHQ (6/11/19)

Trong nhiều diễn đàn về sức khỏe da liễu, iCare Pharma nhận thấy rất nhiều trăn trở xung quanh căn bệnh eczema. Điển hình như chị N.T, 28 tuổi. Chị đã hỏi chuyên gia rằng chị đang mang thai mới được 3 tháng. Tuy nhiên tình trạng eczema của chị ngày càng nặng và gây nhiều khó chịu. Trong bài viết này, iCare Pharma sẽ chia sẻ một số thông tin về việc điều trị eczema cho các mẹ bỉm sữa nhé!

_



_
_Phụ nữ mang thai khi mắc bệnh eczema thường có nhiều triệu chứng khó chịu_
​*I. Vì sao mẹ bầu dễ mắc bệnh eczema?*
Trong thời gian mang thai, lượng hormone trong cơ thể người mẹ sẽ tăng hơn mức bình thường. Đây là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến bệnh Eczema trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn, kéo dài dai dẳng và lâu khỏi.
Nguyên nhân gây bệnh eczema rất phức tạp.  Một số yếu tố cụ thể  gây ra bệnh eczema ở phụ nữ mang thai như:

Yếu tố di truyền: Eczema là bệnh có tính di truyền. Nếu trong gia đình có người từng mắc thì khả năng mẹ bị bệnh khi mang thai là rất cao
Thói quen sinh hoạt: Việc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với chất tẩy rửa, xà phòng, bột giặt…đôi khi cũng là nguyên nhân khiến phụ nữ mang thai mắc bệnh eczema
Thời tiết: Nóng quá hay lạnh quá dễ khiến người mang thai bị cảm cúm, nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp. Từ đó khiến sức đề kháng bị giảm sút, tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn xâm nhập gây bệnh.
Yếu tố tâm lý: Thường xuyên bị căng thẳng, stress về tâm lý trong thai kỳ cũng khiến cho bệnh eczema trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn
*II. Các triệu chứng phụ nữ mang thai thường gặp khi bị bệnh eczema*
Bệnh eczema không gây ảnh hưởng gì tới thai kỳ. Tuy nhiên, bệnh dễ bị tái phát nên khả năng di truyền từ mẹ sang con có thể xảy ra. May là tỉ lệ này cực thấp. Bệnh này thường bộc phát ở trẻ vào độ tuổi khác nhau. Bệnh có các dấu hiệu và triệu chứng khá đa dạng, tùy thuộc vào người bệnh. Một số triệu chứng thường gặp là

Ngứa ngáy thường xuyên, đặc biệt vào ban đêm. Càng gãi ngứa là biểu hiện đầu tiên của bệnh eczema
Các mụn nước li ti xuất hiện dày đặc. Đồng thời lan rộng ra các vùng da khác gây ngứa và rát
Những mụn nước nhỏ có thể rỉ dịch và đóng vảy khi cào, gãi
Da trở nên khô cứng, dày hơn, nứt rạn và đóng vảy nhiều hơn
Người bị bệnh eczema da dễ bị nhạy cảm, trầy da và bị sưng phù khi gãi
_



_
_Ngứa ngáy và nổi mẩn đỏ là những triệu chứng dễ nhận biết của bệnh nhân eczema_​*III. Điều trị bệnh eczema khi mang thai ra sao?*
Bệnh eczema sẽ được điều trị bằng những thuốc kháng viêm, các thuốc chống dị ứng, kháng sinh,.. Tuy nhiên những loại thuốc này thường gây ảnh hưởng không tốt tới sức khỏe của mẹ và thai nhi. Do đó, trong thời gian thai kỳ bác sĩ thường chỉ định các biện pháp giảm ngứa và kiểm soát bệnh bằng chế độ dinh dưỡng. Đồng thời kết hợp với chăm sóc ngoài da. Việc điều trị sẽ được tiếp tục khi mẹ sinh xong
Tuy nhiên, các chuyên gia cũng chia sẻ một số cách để giảm ngứa ngáy, khó chịu trong thai kỳ khi mắc eczema

*3.1 Sử dụng thuốc không kê đơn (thuốc OTC) hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh eczema*
Một số loại thuốc OTC để điều trị eczema như thuốc kháng histamin, corticoid bôi nhẹ được áp dụng. Các loại này sẽ giúp giảm phát ban, mẩn đỏ và ngứa do bệnh chàm. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ trong quá trình khám thai để đảm bảo an toàn

_



_
_Sử dụng thuốc không kê đơn – OTC để giảm các dấu hiệu của ngứa da trên phụ nữ mang thai_​*3.2 Tắm trong nước ấm*
Ngâm mình trong bồn nước ấm hoặc tắm vòi sen và dưỡng ẩm ngay sau khi tắm sẽ giúp làm dịu các triệu chứng của bệnh eczema. Bạn có thể cho thêm giấm, muối, bột yến mạch hoặc baking soda vào nước tắm.

_



_
_Tắm nước ấm sẽ giúp phụ nữ mang thai giảm cảm giác ngứa_​*3.3 Giữ ẩm*
Khi da của bạn bị khô quá mức sẽ dễ bị kích thích và gây bùng phát bệnh chàm da. Gió, độ ẩm thấp, nhiệt độ lạnh, xà phòng mạnh và rửa nước quá nhiều mà không sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm ngay lập tức sau đó điều có thể khiến bệnh eczmea nặng lên.

*3.4 Sử dụng các loại tinh dầu thiên nhiên*
Trong trường hợp phụ nữ mang thai sở hữu làn da nhạy cảm, các loại thuốc không kê đơn sẽ không thích hợp. Thay vào đó, các loại tinh dầu tự nhiên lại có thể thấm sâu vào da, làm mềm da, dưỡng ẩm, chống oxy hóa, giảm viêm, ngứa hiệu quả mà không gây kích ứng.

*IV. Các loại tinh dầu tốt cho phụ nữ đang mang thai bị mắc bệnh eczema*

*4.1 Dầu dừa*
Dầu dừa có đặc tính kháng khuẩn và kháng viêm mạnh nhờ có hợp chất acid lauric, nên giúp làm dịu da, giảm ngứa ngáy khó chịu do eczema.
Bạn có thể sử dụng dầu dừa để xoa bóp hoặc thoa lên vùng bị mắc eczema để phát huy tác dụng.

*4.2 Tinh dầu hoa oải hương *
Theo tiến sỹ Debra Jaliman – chuyên gia Da liễu tại thành phố New York, dầu hoa oải hương có đặc tính chống viêm và kháng khuẩn.
Lưu ý: Trước khi sử dụng tinh dầu hoa oải hương, bạn nên pha loãng chúng với một loại dầu nền. Hoặc bạn có thể pha một vài giọt tinh dầu hoa oải hương vào nước tắm.

*4.3 Tinh dầu khuynh diệp*
Nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học cho thấy, tinh dầu khuynh diệp có tác dụng chống viêm. Từ đó, nó có thể là một phương pháp giúp giảm các vết thương và nhiễm trùng. Khi bệnh eczema bùng phát, bạn nên pha loãng tinh dầu khuynh diệp với dầu nền và dầu dẫn. Sau đó xoa vào vùng da mắc bệnh

_



_
_Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra tinh dầu khuynh diệp có tác dụng kháng viêm_​*4.4 Tinh dầu jojoba*
Hàng rào bảo vệ da của những người bệnh eczema thường bị suy yếu. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể cải thiện điều này bằng cách sử dụng dầu jojoba. Dầu jojoba được xem là một dưỡng chất tự nhiên, có thể hạn chế quá trình khô da và tạo ra một lớp hàng rào bảo vệ da với các yếu tố bên ngoài. Dầu jojoba cũng có đặc tính chống viêm, nên nó có thể làm dịu làn da bị kích ứng.

*4.5 Tinh dầu hướng dương*
Tinh dầu hướng dương giàu vitamin A, C và E nên giúp bổ sung độ ẩm cho da, làm dịu và giảm viêm. Bạn nên lựa chọn các loại tinh dầu hướng dương hữu cơ và không chứa các chất bảo quản. Khi sử dụng, bạn nên pha loãng tinh dầu này với dầu nền.

_



_
_Tinh dầu hướng dương giàu vitamin A, C và E nên giúp bổ sung độ ẩm cho da, làm dịu và giảm viêm_​*4.6 Tinh dầu tràm trà*
Một nghiên cứu được công bố trong Archives of Dermatological Research cho thấy, tinh dầu tràm trà có hiệu quả hơn kẽm ocid trong điều trị eczema. Eczema có thể làm giảm hệ miễn dịch của cơ thể, điều này khiến bệnh tái phát liên tục và tăng nguy cơ nhiễm trùng. Tinh dầu tràm trà có đặc tính kháng virus nên giúp ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng khi bị eczema hiệu quả.

*4.7 Tinh dầu Gurjun*
Theo nhiều tài liệu nghiên cứu ở Ấn Độ hoặc Malaysia, tinh dầu Gurjun có rất nhiều công dụng đối với da và tóc. Cụ thể:

Giữ lại độ ẩm tự nhiên trên da, làm tăng tốc độ chữa lành vết thương và ngăn ngừa các vết thương khỏi bị nhiễm trùng.
Có khả năng trị liệu bệnh vẩy nến và một số bệnh rối loạn về da như eczema
Kháng nấm và kháng khuẩn, kiềm chế sự phát triển của các sinh vật có hại như vi khuẩn và nấm.
_



_
_Tinh dầu Gurjun giúp giữ lại độ ẩm tự nhiên trên da, làm tăng tốc độ chữa lành vết thương và ngăn ngừa các vết thương khỏi bị nhiễm trùng_​Bên cạnh sử dụng các loại tinh dầu, chuyên gia cũng khuyên mọi người nên dùng các sản phẩm thảo dược. Nhất là các loại có thành phần chính là kẽm salicylate. Kết hợp với nano bạc, dịch chiết neem…để cải thiện bệnh eczema. Đây là công thức chuyên biệt cho người bệnh eczema. Công thức này vừa giúp giảm dị ứng, bớt ngứa ngáy. Đồng thời còn giúp cải thiện tình trạng tổn thương da, ngăn ngừa tái phát. Phương pháp này phù hợp với người đang mang thai vì sự dịu nhẹ của nó
Hy vọng những chia sẻ trên sẽ giúp các mẹ bỉm sữa không may bị eczema bớt lo lắng và áp dụng hiệu quả
_iCare Pharma tổng hợp_​


----------



## Hoàng hà (10/1/20)

thương phụ nữ mang nặng đẻ đau


----------



## HoangQuanNHQ (15/1/20)

Hoàng hà nói:


> thương phụ nữ mang nặng đẻ đau


đúng rồi anh hihi


----------

